# ASA range assignments



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

JAG, I guess it's just us shooting! LOL Same time, same range - Target 6. Should be a lot of fun.:RockOn:


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Ladies my wife will be shooting with ya all. We are going to register when we get there on Friday early afternoon. Good Luck and be safe.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Witchy1 said:


> JAG, I guess it's just us shooting! LOL Same time, same range - Target 6. Should be a lot of fun.:RockOn:


Cool... at least we'll be pretty close!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep. It'll be good to see you again and I'm looking forward to meeting some new people, too. 

Who else will be there????


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm going, but I don't know my assignment yet.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

well, i hope i get to shoot with someone i know.. that would be nice!
Where are you staying Dodie?


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Not going to make Texas but you girls have a good time and goodluck. Hope to see ya in Augusta Ga.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks MA.. I prolly wont make Georgia.. someday we'll shoot together though!


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Jag I am sending you a PM about Paris,TX.


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*paris*

What classes are ya'll shooting? I am shooting womens open and I have registered just haven't received the assignment yet. I hope to shoot with a great group!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'm in Womens Hunter


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Women's Hunter for me -


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*paris*

Well, good luck ya'll! Shoot good!


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

*I'll be there*

Hey pop up addict....

I"ll be out on the Open range somewhere.... I never pre register, so I don't know what stake I'll be on.

We shot together a couple of years ago I think (and I'm originally from Arkansas too  ). Anyway... I"ll see ya there.

Ang


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

my son shoots his first ASA in Tx....youth boys
Sat 11am range I target 19
Sun 8am J target 19

I shoot open C
Sat noon range G target 4
Sun 8am range H target 4


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ben and I will be there but I don't have my range assignments yet. I'll be in Women's Open and Ben'll be in Open C since this is our first ASA. Looking forward to seeing you all there!! :thumbs_up


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be there. I just registered but don't know my ranges yet. Can't wait. This will be my first asa. I don't know anyone thats going so maybe I'll meet some of ya'll there. I had to get a hotel at mount pleasant cuz everything else was booked.


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

My daughter and I will be there. Just registered don't know what assignment yet. We are both shooting women's hunter. Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

I just got my range assignment in the mail today. Saturday at noon I will be on Range I/Target 3 and on Sunday at 8:00 I will be on Range J/Target 3. Anyone else?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

We just got ours in the mail too  I'm on range H target 8 at noon on Saturday and range G target 8 at 8 am on Sunday. Ben's on range G target 16 on Saturday at noon and range H target 16 on Sunday at 8 am. Can't wait! :darkbeer:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

irefuse said:


> We just got ours in the mail too  I'm on range H target 8 at noon on Saturday and range G target 8 at 8 am on Sunday. Ben's on range G target 16 on Saturday at noon and range H target 16 on Sunday at 8 am. Can't wait! :darkbeer:


Em, womens open?


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Corrections Ladies.. My daughter will be shooting womens hunter.. and I'll be shooting open... I can't wait!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JAG said:


> Em, womens open?


Yep


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

JAG said:


> well, i hope i get to shoot with someone i know.. that would be nice!
> Where are you staying Dodie?


I know somebody you get to shoot with Julie!!! I will give you a hint...I am married to her :wink:

I 7 11 a.m.
J 7 8 a.m.

ya'll better have fun!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hook Em said:


> I know somebody you get to shoot with Julie!!! I will give you a hint...I am married to her :wink:
> 
> I 7 11 a.m.
> J 7 8 a.m.
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Ya'll be careful and don't get your hopes up... I've found that there is a small computer glitch and it sometimes puts like 15 people on 7 and everyone has to move around a bit  haha 

No matter - we'd all enjoy having you to shoot with us !!


(Don't forget your collared shirts gals!) 

~Kygirl~


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Just heard Hoytgirl's on 8 i & j....


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAG said:


> Just heard Hoytgirl's on 8 i & j....



that's right!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope you all have lots of Fun!!!
Good Luck Too!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, Haven't pre-registered! Whats up with that! We had to get our hotel in Hugo, OK !!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Laurie, you can go online before a proam and pre-register or you can do it there.. no big deal.. I am surprised you found a room in Hugo.. I should have tried there, ours is in Clarksville tx.
I hope to meet you.. i'll be wearing a visor with my AT name on it..


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

if anyone is shooting I 19 @ 11 am sat, please pm me.
Thanks, John


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

JAG said:


> Laurie, you can go online before a proam and pre-register or you can do it there.. no big deal.. I am surprised you found a room in Hugo.. I should have tried there, ours is in Clarksville tx.
> I hope to meet you.. i'll be wearing a visor with my AT name on it..


Awesome, I need to get something made up with laurie6805 put on it so AT'ers will know who I am!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Girls!!!
Hope you all had fun and enjoyed Paris!
Hopefully Next Year I can go too!


----------



## tearley777 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Paris ASA*

Hi ladies! I am looking forward to meeting some of you next year here in Paris. My husband shot the local tourney one day and the ASA that weekend. I took our boys (3 yr and 16 mo) in :wink:the double stroller and watched. It got to me. Wonderful hubby bought my bow the next week. Shot a local Archers for Christ meet today. Absolutely loved it! Gotta work to get my sights corrected but boy did I get addicted.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

tearley777 said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking forward to meeting some of you next year here in Paris. My husband shot the local tourney one day and the ASA that weekend. I took our boys (3 yr and 16 mo) in :wink:the double stroller and watched. It got to me. Wonderful hubby bought my bow the next week. Shot a local Archers for Christ meet today. Absolutely loved it! Gotta work to get my sights corrected but boy did I get addicted.


Awesome!! what kind of bow did you get? Welcome to the sisterhood!! LOL


----------

